# FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz?



## Rolk (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen FX8320 auf einem Asrock 970 Extreme4. Wenn ich der CPU mehr als 1,4 V Core Spannuung geben will wird sie aus irgendwelchen Gründen immer auf 2,9 GHz gedrosselt. Woran liegt das, gibt es irgendeine Stellschraube die ich übersehe?
Temps sind in Ordnung, max. 63 °C unter Prime95.


----------



## Accipiper (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen? Könnte Thermal Throttle sein.


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*



Accipiper schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die Temperaturen? Könnte Thermal Throttle sein.


 
Siehe 1. post, habe noch mal schnell editiert.


----------



## Accipiper (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*

Und das tritt nur bei 1,4 Volt auf, oder auch bei höheren Spannungen?


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*

Bei allem oberhalb von 1,4V was ich bisher getestet habe. War zwar nicht viel, aber zwischen 1,415 und 1,43 V habe ich schon mehrere Einstellungen getestet mit dem selben Ergebniss.


----------



## Spitfire2190 (10. Juli 2013)

Vllt tdp grenze erreicht und das im uefi ausschalten????


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*

Ich habe zum übertakten alles deaktiviert was nach Stromsparfunktion aussieht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*

Welche Temperaturwerte hast du denn im Leerlauf?


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*

Speedfan und Asrock oc-Tool sagen 41 °C im idle. AMD Overdrive liest Mist aus und springt zwischen 22 und 32 °C hin und her. Im Bios lese ich 44 °C aus.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*



> Im Bios lese ich 44 °C aus.


 welchen kühler hast du?


----------



## Spitfire2190 (10. Juli 2013)

Overdrive gibt die core temp an die zwar nicht richtig ist beibderbzahl das ist richtig aber bei max temps wird es genauer und glaubwürdig. Das bios und das asrock tool sagen dir die temp vom headspreader an  die auch nicht unbedingt stimmt aber man als Vergleichswert im idle nehmen kann


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> welchen kühler hast du?


 
Thermalright Silver Arrow mit Originallüftern. Im idle sind die halt stark gedrosselt (~700 rpm) und es ist gerade auch gut warm im Zimmer.



Spitfire2190 schrieb:


> Overdrive gibt die core temp an die zwar  nicht richtig ist beibderbzahl das ist richtig aber bei max temps wird  es genauer und glaubwürdig. Das bios und das asrock tool sagen dir die  temp vom headspreader an  die auch nicht unbedingt stimmt aber man als  Vergleichswert im idle nehmen kann


 
Die genauen Werte von AMD Overdrive unter Last habe ich jetzt nicht parat, aber das war eigentlich deutlich zu wenig. Müssten irgendwas um die 45 °C gewesen sein.


Edit:
Vielleicht hilft das ja was:
Mit den eingestellten 1,4 V läuft die CPU im Prime 95 small FFTs mit 4,3 GHz rockstable, Cinebench läuft auch noch mit 4,6 GHz durch. CPUz liest dabei 1,32 V (+-0,08V) aus.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*

mh ich hatte letzt auf nem deluxe 5 das selbe Problem, hab dann einiges Probiert
und am schluss war es eine Bios einstellung. Ich muss nochmal schauen was es war

edit: check mal Spread Spectrum ab, seit ich das deaktiviert hab liefs sauber


----------



## ASD_588 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*



> Thermalright Silver Arrow mit Originallüftern. Im idle sind die halt stark gedrosselt (~700 rpm) und es ist gerade auch gut warm im Zimmer.


dan sind die leerlauf temp ok.


----------



## Rolk (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: FX8320 @1,4V + X = 2900 MHz ???*



Brez$$z schrieb:


> edit: check mal Spread Spectrum ab, seit ich das deaktiviert hab liefs sauber


 
Spread Spectrum war leider schon aus. Das ich kein Einzelfall bin macht aber schon mal Hoffnung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Hm, also falls eine zu hohe Temperatur nicht die Ursache ist (kann ggf. auch Bauteile der Spannungsversorgung betreffen!), dann fallen mir nur übereifrige Schutzfunktionen (OCP o. ä.) oder schlicht ein Bug als Ursache ein.


----------

